# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Trip report March 2015

## captaind & Linston

Direct link if it doesn't play or you want full screen

https://vimeo.com/124151546

----------


## yetta

Wow!!!  So much has been accomplished since our last visit. Pure heaven on earth CaptainD!!  Blessings sent to all on this wonderful Easter and hope to see you all next time I reach.

----------


## Wisconsinite

wow also! Simply paradise!  :Smile:

----------


## NikkiB

Cannot wait to return - it's looking awesome!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Looking forward to our day with Linston.

----------


## goldilocks

Very Nice!  Love the arches and the high ceilings!

----------


## BostonBob

Cool stuff Cap. As I have said before, you are a lucky man who has clearly worked hard for your good fortunes.  Nice the way you treat your family. Thanks for the education and for sharing.

----------

